# Cancelled DirecTV - They say I don't need to send them my HR34 and minis??!



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Decided to cut the cord and give Sony Vue a try.

After a month of Vue I cancelled DirecTV on Aug 31. They said they'd send me the "return kit" and I should get it within 7 days.

Hadn't gotten it yet so I called this morning to find out if there was some kind of problem. 

The nice lady asked for the serial numbers for my Genie HR34 and 2 minis. 

I gave her those and she said they did NOT need the Genie or the minis back... but they need the access card so she'll send me an envelope to return the card in.

I've always read that you need to return your equipment when you cancel or they'll charge your credit card they have on file.

However I did purchase the original DirecTV HD TIvo (HR250) years ago. Later I upgraded it (at no charge) to the an HR20 and then upgraded again (at no charge) to to the Genie HR34 and minis.


So my question is: Does it sound right that I do not need to return the equipment??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Take appart the DVR an put the hradrive into a computer or use it for storage.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

clueless said:


> Decided to cut the cord and give Sony Vue a try.
> 
> After a month of Vue I cancelled DirecTV on Aug 31. They said they'd send me the "return kit" and I should get it within 7 days.
> 
> ...


They do that quite often. I had them turn off an HR24 and they did not want it back, just the card. They sent an envelope, I sent back the card and still have the receiver. That was 2 years ago and no charges have shown up on my bills.
Keep an eye on your bill just to be sure if it gets charged. Usually doesn't but it has happened.
The 34 is a very bad receiver and they are generally replacing them when a customer calls in with a problem.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest -you hang onto the equipment just in case at some point they may change there mind and want it returned -Should that happen you will still have it. Call D* and you will get many different answers for the same question each time you call - SO hold on to it for a while.


----------



## caseyf5 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello clueless,
The HR34-700's are at the end of their life cycle but I would keep it and the mini's (not sure which ones you have but they could be the older ones so the same advice would apply to them). Sending back the card is most important. If everything goes right (most of the time it does) then you will be fine if you use them as door stops or even boat anchors /s. lol Having you keeping those units saves them the costs associated with returning the old units and any and all recycling costs. Now the responsibility for those costs are yours if you decide to recycle them. If you have a Best Buy near you then they will take the units and recycle them at no cost to you. If they are not near you you can then see if another business or your government offers recycling.
You will not have a problem with having the old units.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll keep the hardware for a few months and if I don't hear anything from DirecTV I'll recycle them. My county has a free electronics recycling program and I also have a Best Buy nearby.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

caseyf5 said:


> Hello clueless,
> The HR34-700's are at the end of their life cycle but I would keep it and the mini's (not sure which ones you have but they could be the older ones so the same advice would apply to them). Sending back the card is most important. If everything goes right (most of the time it does) then you will be fine if you use them as door stops or even boat anchors /s. lol Having you keeping those units saves them the costs associated with returning the old units and any and all recycling costs. Now the responsibility for those costs are yours if you decide to recycle them. If you have a Best Buy near you then they will take the units and recycle them at no cost to you. If they are not near you you can then see if another business or your government offers recycling.
> You will not have a problem with having the old units.


I spoke to D* today because my HR34-700 is having problems. They said that's a known issue that they are having with all 34's but they are not to replace them at this time. Since they are working on the problem but don't know when it will be corrected. HOwever, I told them I have the protection plan and I should get it replaced. They agreed and will send a replacement. They also said I don't need to return the old one.

The question i,s will they send another 34? I called back and I was told that they probably will replace it with a 44, but if I get another 34, to call back and call retention and tell them that's not acceptable. If all 34's are having the same problem, why would I want another that will have the same known issue.

Question, can I still view recorded shows once it's de-activated? Are they still sending out 34's?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Disconnect the 34 before you deactivate it. You should be able to watch the shows on the TV it is hooked up to Via HDMI. You will not be able to view on all TVs with MRV.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I disconnect the coax to the HR34 before I called to cancel and I can still watch previously recorded shows.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

clueless said:


> I disconnect the coax to the HR34 before I called to cancel and I can still watch previously recorded shows.


Yes, Reason -They send a Kill signal Via Sat when you call to deactivate the receiver - if the rg6 is not connected it won't get the signal (however) with it removed it won't get Gudie Keep alive updates either so after a awhile it won't work at all.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

S



clueless said:


> I disconnect the coax to the HR34 before I called to cancel and I can still watch previously recorded shows.


So how does that work? If I disconnect the old one and activate the new one, how will I de-activate the old one? Connect it back and de-activate? Also they are going to want the card back. Will it work without the card? I won't need the old one for very long anyway.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

n3vino said:


> S
> 
> So how does that work? If I disconnect the old one and activate the new one, how will I de-activate the old one? Connect it back and de-activate? Also they are going to want the card back. Will it work without the card? I won't need the old one for very long anyway.


Your Doing Something different than the OP - He is Disconnecting his Service Completely From D* - NOT Change out Receivers like you are - SO you will have to Disconnect (deactivate)the Receiver (genie) before you can Activate any New Genie on your account - Only one allowed per account.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

WestDC said:


> Your Doing Something different than the OP - He is Disconnecting his Service Completely From D* - NOT Change out Receivers like you are - SO you will have to Disconnect (deactivate)the Receiver (genie) before you can Activate any New Genie on your account - Only one allowed per account.


Thanks. That clears it up. So then once I de-activate, I won't be able to access the recorded shows when I disconnect?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you disconnect the boxes from satelite feeds and Ethernet feeds first before you actually deactivate them, and never reconnect them to sat or internet then you can probably watch what's still recorded on them if you only have it connected via HDMI.


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

Will this work even without the access card, since they want that back?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

energyx said:


> Will this work even without the access card, since they want that back?


No, the receiver will not completely boot without an access card.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you even gotten an envelope for the access card though?


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

A quick update. I received an email yesterday saying I would receive boxes to return the equipment for recycling. I still haven't gotten the envelope for the card yet.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a 44 and the 34 was deactivated and 44 activated. They said they will send an envelope so I can send the card back.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

My advice on this is to go on to the "Live Chat" and ask for confirmation that they don't want them back. That way, you get a transcript of the "discussion" which you can present in the event of dispute.


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

I just Deactivated a HR20-700. The rep. told me to goto Directv.com\recycle. There I was asked to type the first 4 digits of the Sr# my name address. It then generated a shipping label to return. I had to get a box, but the shipping was free.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

caseyf5 said:


> Hello clueless,
> ......................Sending back the card is most important.....................


It's really not that important....I have not sent a card back in years. Although they provide an envelope (every once in a while at best), there is no tracking number associated with the first class postage prepaid mailing. If you do send it, and the Post Office "loses" it somehow, DirecTV will obviously will not receive it, and there is no tracking number to see the progress of the shipment and at what stage it got lost. I never received a fee or penalty for not returning an access card. If they do follow up after a while and want them back, I will gladly do so. For now, they are in a box with a bunch of other DirecTV accessories. I have a library if access card art designs by DirecTV over the years.......

In the past, you used to be able to marry a card to another receiver, which is why I had held onto cards in the first place. I know those days are long gone though.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

clueless said:


> A quick update. I received an email yesterday saying I would receive boxes to return the equipment for recycling. I still haven't gotten the envelope for the card yet.


I haven't either. Last I heard was they didn't want the card or the boxes. The address to recycle said they didn't want the 34 and to contact someone else. Can't remember who.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Best Buy will recycle the receivers for no charge


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

n3vino said:


> I haven't either. Last I heard was they didn't want the card or the boxes.


FWIW, I had deactivated an owned HR20-100 (that is now in a landfill) a few weeks ago and received an envelope just the other day to mail the access card back. I called them to ask what was up with that because it was an owned receiver, and I was told that I owned the box but not the card. I told them that nobody told me that when I deactivated it, and they said don't worry about it. So as of a week ago, they are still sending envelopes for the card.


----------



## Goldlexus1 (Dec 4, 2016)

hmmm. I just received a plastic envelope to 'recycle' my hr34. I call directv to get help for my hr34 that was malfunctioning ie slow, pixelated pictures, missed recordings, loss of signal on a daily basis. It was becoming unusable. I was aware that this was an issue with the 34's when I called. The customer service person (with a thick Indian accent so very hard to understand) they said that they can replace it with another 34 or I pay $299 to upgrade. I went round and round with her about not wanting another 34 just to end up with the same issues. I hung up with no resolution. I didn't want to pay $299 and did not want another 34. BUT I still had an unusable DVR so I called back and went round and round with that person and finally consented to upgrading and paying $299. They mentioned they will send a box so I can return the 34. I figured they were still refurbing them but it appears they are being recycled. I am beyond mad right now. I feel forced to 'upgrade' and from what I am reading here if I had said ok to the 'replacement' I probably would have gotten the 44 for no charge. UGH Directv has sucked since merging with AT&T. I'm not sure if I can get refunded or credited now if I called again. What do you guys think?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct, have you said OK to the replacement you would have gotten a 44 as the 34 is no longer being installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Goldlexus1 said:


> hmmm. I just received a plastic envelope to 'recycle' my hr34. I call directv to get help for my hr34 that was malfunctioning ie slow, pixelated pictures, missed recordings, loss of signal on a daily basis. It was becoming unusable. I was aware that this was an issue with the 34's when I called. The customer service person (with a thick Indian accent so very hard to understand) they said that they can replace it with another 34 or I pay $299 to upgrade. I went round and round with her about not wanting another 34 just to end up with the same issues. I hung up with no resolution. I didn't want to pay $299 and did not want another 34. BUT I still had an unusable DVR so I called back and went round and round with that person and finally consented to upgrading and paying $299. They mentioned they will send a box so I can return the 34. I figured they were still refurbing them but it appears they are being recycled. I am beyond mad right now. I feel forced to 'upgrade' and from what I am reading here if I had said ok to the 'replacement' I probably would have gotten the 44 for no charge. UGH Directv has sucked since merging with AT&T. I'm not sure if I can get refunded or credited now if I called again. What do you guys think?


From all that I read, the HR44 is not considered and upgrade to an HR34. If they replaced a defective box I would definitely call and complain about this. Ask for the Customer Loyalty or Retention department.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

jimmie57 said:


> From all that I read, the HR44 is not considered and upgrade to an HR34. If they replaced a defective box I would definitely call and complain about this. Ask for the Customer Loyalty or Retention department.


Depends on how the rep codes it if they go under Upgrades they can order an "upgrade" for the existing Genie now this doesn't guarantee the tech would bring an HR44/54. This happened to me where I was trying to get a replacement for HR24 but if you tell the Indian rep you want to disconnect they will transfer you to Loyalty (formally Retention) and they will order the replacement.


----------



## Goldlexus1 (Dec 4, 2016)

jimmie57 said:


> From all that I read, the HR44 is not considered and upgrade to an HR34. If they replaced a defective box I would definitely call and complain about this. Ask for the Customer Loyalty or Retention department.


I called Retention. They are crediting my cc! The rep said I should have never been charged an upgrade since the 34's are end of life and being recycled. It took all of a minute. Shortest Directv call ever. Whew. I'm thankful.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Goldlexus1 said:


> I called Retention. They are crediting my cc! The rep said I should have never been charged an upgrade since the 34's are end of life and being recycled. It took all of a minute. Shortest Directv call ever. Whew. I'm thankful.


Had you called Retention right off the bat...

Rich


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Goldlexus1 said:


> I called Retention. They are crediting my cc! The rep said I should have never been charged an upgrade since the 34's are end of life and being recycled. It took all of a minute. Shortest Directv call ever. Whew. I'm thankful.


Ill take the old thing off your hands!


----------



## Goldlexus1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Rich said:


> Had you called Retention right off the bat...
> 
> Rich


Well sure if I knew that was an option. At the time all I knew was that the 34 was a piece of Crap that needed to be replaced. I called to do that 2x only to be stonewalled. It wasn't until I came to this forum that I learned that I had options. Which was after the fact. All that to say... Thanks for the information I needed to get my money back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I usually call Retention when I have problems or needs (like reducing my bill). I've learned over the years that calling the D* number and talking to a CSR other than a Retention CSR is a waste of my time. All you have to do is tell the automated voice you want to cancel service and you'll be sent to a Retention CSR. I also use the Access Card folks from time to time. 

Rich


----------

